# Grand-Pop!



## Floridabottledude (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a Grand-Pop bottle from Cincinnati, Ohio with G 21 on the bottom. The front says "Hits the Spot"


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 18, 2013)

.


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2013)

nice bottle! looks early.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 19, 2013)

Fla,
      That bottle has a lot going for it.Ring neck and cool design.

                           Nice find


----------



## LC (Mar 19, 2013)

I am forty miles east of Cincy and in my area they are fairly common . I have an acl Pepsi bottle somewhere with Grand Pop embossed on the neck . It is my understanding that Pepsi Cola bought the company and used their bottles for a while . UHMMMM , now where in the devil did I put that bottle , do not recall seeing it in ages .


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool looking bottle.  The name is great too


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool bottle cool name and I just became one on Sunday.[]


----------



## zecritr (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool Bottle
 Congrats Rick[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## idigjars (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool bottle.

 Congrats Rick on becoming a Grand Pop!   Best regards to all.   Paul


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2013)

The first thing I noticed when I saw the Grand-Pop bottle were the two curved embossed lines which reminded me of the "sweet spot" on a baseball. Which in turn made me wonder if ...

 Hits The Spot = Sweet Spot
 Grand-Pop = Grand Slam

 ???

 Soda*pop*bob

 [ Babe Ruth autograph on the "sweet spot" ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2013)

PS ~

*G21* stands for "Graham Glass Company" ~ *1921* ...

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babe_Ruth#New_York_Yankees_.281920.E2.80.931934.29

 In 1921, Ruth improved to arguably the best year of his career, hitting 59 home runs, batting .378 and slugging .846 (the highest with 500+ at-bats in an MLB season) while leading the Yankees to their first league championship. On July 18, 1921, Babe Ruth hit career home run No. 139, breaking Roger Connor's record of 138 in just the eighth year of his career.


----------



## LC (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations Rick .


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 19, 2013)

Very interesting theory Bob! Makes a lot of sense. Thanks! Oh, and congrats Rick for becoming a Grand Daddy!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks I am a grand pop x 3 []


----------

